# Bee Gym?



## DrJeseuss (May 28, 2015)

At first glance I expected this to be a joke, somehing for bees to do in winter to stay in shape. The idea looks interesting enough. I wonder if the bees naturally do this anyway on other hive surfaces, maybe just not near enough to the bottom, allowing mites to grab a new host on the fall. I also wonder if hygenics or similar traits are at play here, or if "all" strains of honeybee would do this, given the right environment. Thanks for the link, I'm interested to see what others have to say.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

DrJeseuss said:


> At first glance I expected this to be a joke, somehing for bees to do in winter to stay in shape.


My first thought was a bee sauna.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

I applaud all efforts, but my thin wallet disallows me to be an early adopter. I will watch with great interest at all the new gadgets, but remain skeptical. 

When i watched the video i did wonder if it was a training device for better hygienic bees, if it stimulates an innate behavior?


----------



## DrJeseuss (May 28, 2015)

What's a wallet? Seriously though, I find myself looking at this and producing a list of hoarded items I could use to replicate. Let's see, 1/4" pvc, dental floss, a few bottle brushes, some sequins or pieces cut off packaging... Hmmm.


----------



## muusu (Mar 21, 2014)

Found this this morning, it's only one study but they found no effect

http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/00218839.2016.1260388


----------



## costigaj (Oct 28, 2015)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Anyone know about or have experience with the Bee Gym being marketed in Britain as a device to encourage grooming and removal of Varroa mites? http://www.beegym.co.uk/index.html


I've read there are no independent scientific verifiable studies, just personal testimonies. I'd wait until there is more evidence unless you have £12 to part with.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a feeling that building a tinfoil pyramid around the hive, and orienting it to the ley lines would be equally effective.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

muusu said:


> Found this this morning, it's only one study but they found no effect
> 
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/00218839.2016.1260388


I can't say that comes as a shock to me.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

muusu said:


> Found this this morning, it's only one study but they found no effect
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/00218839.2016.1260388


Note that the linked study was [partially] funded by Stuart Roweth. And that is the same Stuart Roweth who is the developer/vendor of Bee Gyms. 


> _Funding_
> 
> Stuart Roweth supplied the Bee Gyms and control frames and provided funding for equipment and travel costs. JGP was funded by a Biotechnology and Biological Sciences Research Council Doctoral Training Partnership studentship under Grant [BB/J014540/1].


And the study results are .... 


> However, there was no difference in the mite fall increase between the Bee Gym treatment and the control colonies. There was also no difference between the percentage of damaged mites between the Bee Gym and control colonies.
> 
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/00218839.2016.1260388


----------



## MaynerdOllie (May 20, 2017)

Maybe they should have a bar with some mead, they could hang out with their buddies after working out...but, when in the life cycle would they be bar keepers?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

... probably when they are _nurse_ bees !!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Naw, the Drones would be the barkeeps, 
keeping a lookout for any virgins in the area.


----------

